
An Attempt to Recreate the Blender 2.8 ToolBox in Qt5 - hellozee
https://github.com/hellozee/blender-toolbox-qt
======
johnchristopher
Cool.

I wonder if I am getting to be that old guy but I tend to go back to styles
that mimics windows XP classic style (not the blue, silver or green one) the
most. To me it's the most readable graphics. Right now I am using KDE with the
default breeze theme.

I recently used a recent copy of photoshop and premiere and the black UI and
the widgets being different from the UI of the whole system really bugged me
off (I remember a quote related to windows applications "applications
shouldn't skin themselves, it's the job of the windows manager/OS"). I think I
like it when all the applications on the installed system (or session) are
consistent and look and feel the same.

Though on Linux I remember that Firefox, Openoffice and other big name
applications always had a look that somehow was slightly off with the default
look of the underlying window manager.

edit: although my first personal computer as a kid was an 8088 Windows 3.1 is
the first GUI I used for a long time all the way to XP (then I fully switched
to linux, around 2005 or something).

~~~
codetrotter
> windows XP classic style (not the blue, silver or green one)

So, like, the Windows 95 / Windows 98 / Windows NT / etc type of look, or?

It’s been so many years since I used Windows XP, so I no longer quite remember
what it was like exactly. I do have fond memories of using it though :)

~~~
zeta0134
Yes, the "Classic" style in XP looks somewhat closer to Windows 98, or the
original Windows NT builds. Weirdly, there's a Wikipedia article which covers
the available themes, and it has good examples of each:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_XP_visual_styles](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_XP_visual_styles)

Personally I liked most of these visual themes, but that may be biased by how
snappy and responsive the UI felt compared to later entries, _especially_
Vista, which introduces the translucent windows thing that Microsoft has kept
moving forward. I know my GPU can do those effects in its sleep now, but when
it first launched it was _painfully_ slow on normal-people computers lacking
the requisite graphics acceleration. That combined with Vista's initially poor
Superfetch implementation (constant hard drive activity and weird pauses) and
the whole modern themes thing just left a bad taste.

Ignoring Windows specific things, I'm personally fond of a UI that is easy to
scan, tells me what I need to know, and gets out of the way. Electron apps
that do this well don't bother me, I don't _need_ the whole OS to agree, but I
do wish that application designers choosing to ignore the system themes would
at least implement a dark theme.

~~~
lightedman
"especially Vista, which introduces the translucent windows thing that
Microsoft has kept moving forward."

Alpha Blending was present since Windows 2000. You had to enable it but it was
there.

~~~
beagle3
But aero wasn't; I think "the translucent windows thing" is aero.

~~~
lightedman
Translucent Windows were a thing in Windows 2000. You enabled Alpha Blending
in GUI. It was also present in Windows ME.

------
thdrdt
This looks like a fun project.

I'm using Blender for over 10 years. Most people didn't like the interface but
I always loved it.

But I have to say: 2.8 is even more amazing! This open source project is
unbelievable good. Experts from the GFX industry even agree that this might be
their next tool.

So I can Imagine you would like to recreate it in Qt.

~~~
hellozee
This indeed is just a fun project. Recreating it in Qt is a lot of unnecessary
work, I would instead continue contributing to Krita[0], :)

[0] [https://krita.org](https://krita.org)

------
GnarfGnarf
I'm converting a Win32 app to Qt. It suddenly dawned on me -- I'm completely
independent from Windows! Not only can I run on macOS, but I am also insulated
from Universal Windows Platform. Qt has a UWP implementation. I can compile an
app that satisfies UWP, without getting locked into WinRT.

This will be handy if Microsoft's new "Visual Studio Online" starts getting
too confining. There's always GCC or Clang to fall back on.

~~~
hellozee
Yeah, I do contribute to a cross platform app written in Qt in my free time,
:) Do take a look here[0] sometime, :)

[0] [https://krita.org](https://krita.org)

------
generatorguy
I wish the readme.md provided some information as to what the purpose of the
project is. Could be general interest, learning, using on another graphics
program, providing an alternative interface to a different version of blender?

~~~
hellozee
Oh, I was just playing with the new Blender 2.8, I liked the UI, so spun up a
version of the toolbox entirely for fun, in Qt, :)

------
TheCabin
It would be amazing if this is turned into a reusable widget!

~~~
hellozee
It can be but it would require me to learn about software architecture for
that, for designing a proper API, which is a tough job for my stupid brain, XD

------
app4soft
If only it would be possible create such UI for Blender 2.49b - it would be
awesome.

~~~
iKlsR
Why 2.49b?

~~~
makapuf
I guest its the most recent "old UI" (i.e. pre 2.5) of blender. 2.49 :
[https://forum.unity.com/attachments/800px-
blender_2-49b_init...](https://forum.unity.com/attachments/800px-
blender_2-49b_init_factory-png.94197/) Version 2.5 :
[https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_OZHbJ8c71OM/TQSDVzivNyI/AAAAAAAAE...](https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_OZHbJ8c71OM/TQSDVzivNyI/AAAAAAAAEvk/TLGSzTqMfAQ/s1600/Blender-2.5-Alpha-0-Splash.jpg)

~~~
iKlsR
Right, just curious as to why that old look since it's been a decade now. I
was hard pressed to switch to 2.5 now that I recall late ~2009ish but never
looked back. 2.49b was my first Blender version, been an expert user for
several years now. Used to be heavily involved in the community some years
back and now I moderate the stackexchange site over @
blender.stackexchange.com.

Also for pre 2.8, it was fairly non-trivial to get the UI to look like its
predecessor as well.

